# Euroleague 2013/14



## Kurt91 (28 Giugno 2013)

La ULEB ha ufficializzato i nomi delle partecipanti alle prossima Euroleague e al Qualifying Round. Confermate le wild card a Bayern Monaco, Strasburgo e Budivelnyk. Questi i nomi:


Anadolu Efes Istanbul	Turchia
Brose Baskets Bamberg	Germania
Budivelnik Kiev	Ucraina
Crvena Zvezda Telekom Belgrade	Serbia	
CSKA Moscow	Russia	
EA7 - Emporio Armani Milan	Italia
FC Barcelona Regal Spagna
FC Bayern Munich Germania
Fenerbahce Ulker Istanbul	Turchia
Galatasaray Medical Park Istanbul	Turchia
JSF Nanterre	Francia
Laboral Kutxa Vitoria	Spagna
Lokomotiv Kuban Krasnodar	Russia	
Maccabi Electra Tel Aviv	Israele
Montepaschi Siena	Italia
Olympiacos Piraeus	Grecia
Panathinaikos Athens	Grecia
Partizan mt:s Belgrade	Serbia	
Real Madrid Spagna
Stelmet Zielona Gora	Polonia
Strasbourg IG	Francia
Unicaja Malaga	Spagna
Zalgiris Kaunas	Lituania.

Queste invece le otto squadre per il QR, tra cui Varese.

Banvit Bandirma Turchia
CEZ Basketball Nymburk Repubblica Ceca
Cimberio Varese	Italia
EWE Baskets Oldenburg	Germania
Khimki Moscow Region	Russia	
Lietuvos Rytas Vilnius	Lituania	
Telenet BC Ostend	Belgio
VEF Riga	Lettonia.

Il 4 luglio avverranno, a Barcellona nella sede della ULEB, i sorteggi del Qualifying Round e dei gironi di Regular Season.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Luglio 2013)

Grandissima sorpresa: Milano ospiterà le Final Four di Eurolega che si svolgeranno dal 16 al 18 maggio 2014. 

Qui i sorteggi dei gironi. A Milano è andata molto bene considerando che partiva dalla quinta fascia. Siena poteva pescare di meglio.







Mentre il sorteggio per Varese, che disputerà il preliminare, è questo:


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Ottobre 2013)

Oggi è cominciato il Qualyfing Round che si sta tenendo a Vilnius, in Lituania. Varese esce già di scena avendo perso 79 a 74 contro i tedeschi dell'Oldenburg.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Ottobre 2013)

curioso di vedere il bayern  ad occhio milano può passare,siena dipende da molte cose come l'anno scorso


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Ottobre 2013)

Prima semifinale tra il Rytas padrone di casa e i tedeschi dell'Oldenburg. Stasera gli altri quarti.


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Ottobre 2013)

Incredibile a Vilnius. I favoritissimi del Khimki Mosca vengono sconfitti dai belgi dell'Ostende per 90 a 79 e cosi salutano la massima competizione europea. A breve sfida tra i cechi del Nymbruk e i turchi del Banvit.


----------



## Frikez (2 Ottobre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Incredibile a Vilnius. I favoritissimi del Khimki Mosca vengono sconfitti dai belgi dell'Ostende per 90 a 79 e cosi salutano la massima competizione europea. A breve sfida tra i cechi del Nymbruk e i turchi del Banvit.



Scommessa live presa 

Frates ha già cominciato a fare danni a Varese, bene così.


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Ottobre 2013)

Questa sera inizia la stagione di Eurolega con due partite. Siena vs Galatasaray e Strasburgo vs Bamberg.


----------



## smallball (16 Ottobre 2013)

e debuttano anche le nuove regole...ripristino della palla a 2 con la regola NBA e time out differenziati da 30 e 60 secondi


----------



## Frikez (16 Ottobre 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> e debuttano anche le nuove regole...ripristino della palla a 2 con la regola NBA e time out differenziati da 30 e 60 secondi



Regole diverse tra campionato ed Eurolega, geniale.
Solo a partire dal 2014 saranno uguali.


----------



## tequilad (16 Ottobre 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> e debuttano anche le nuove regole...ripristino della palla a 2 con la regola NBA e time out differenziati da 30 e 60 secondi



meno male


----------



## smallball (16 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Regole diverse tra campionato ed Eurolega, geniale.
> Solo a partire dal 2014 saranno uguali.



la Fiba Attua le modifiche regolamentari solo negli anni pari,ovvero dopo un'Olimpiade o un Campionato del Mondo


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Ottobre 2013)

Bella tranvata per l'Olimpia. Ne ha beccati 20 in Turchia contro L'Efes.


----------



## Frikez (17 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Bella tranvata per l'Olimpia. Ne ha beccati 20 in Turchia contro L'Efes.



Iniziamo proprio bene


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Iniziamo proprio bene



Vabbè, una k.o. ampiamente preventivabile.


----------



## Frikez (18 Ottobre 2013)

La sconfitta ci sta, perdere di 20 no.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Ottobre 2013)

Infatti...se ne prendi 20 dall'Efes quanti ne prendi da Real, Barcellona, Cska e Olympiakos? 30? 40?


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Ottobre 2013)

Squadra che presenta dei gravi problemi in spot 1, ma ancor più grave è la totale assenza di condizione. Comunque ha ragione Banchi, ieri tra le due squadre non c'erano 20 punti di scarto. Fino a quando abbiamo retto fisicamente siamo rimasti a contatto, poi siamo sbracati. Ieri ho visto comunque delle note positive, buone variazione tattiche in difesa (zona e difesa a uomo con una più che buona pressione sul portatore di palla nei primi due quarti), buoni tiri costruiti da 3 per le nostre ali grandi e, quella più sorprendente, la vittoria a rimbalzo contro una squadra decisamente più grossa di noi sotto canestro. Per il resto c'è moltissimo da lavorare e da avere pazienza.


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Ottobre 2013)

Stasera Eurolega, con Milano che ospita al Forum lo Zangiris Kaunas alle ore 20.30. Domani Siena sfida fuori casa la matricola Bayern Monaco.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Ottobre 2013)

Olimpia ok con lo Zalgiris 82-75. Prima vittoria in Eurolega per i ragazzi di coach Bianchi. Sugli scudi Melli, autore di 20 punti e 9 rimbalzi. In doppia cifra anche Moss e Jerrells (16 e 14 punti).


----------



## smallball (25 Ottobre 2013)

al debutto anche il Forum restaurato e ritoccato in vista delle final four di maggio


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Ottobre 2013)

Siena perde a Monaco di Baviera contro il Bayern 89 a 79, ma ci mette una pezza dato che era sotto anche di 24.


----------



## Van The Man (26 Ottobre 2013)

Il Bayern è una buona squadra, molto ben allenata, ma non mi è sembrato niente di stratosferico. Siena troppo leggera e inconsistente, soprattutto nel terzetto Green-Carter-English


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Ottobre 2013)

Ettorotfl  Il buon Messina portato a scuola da Obradovic (novità assoluta eh ) e Cska che perde 86 a 60 a Istanbul contro il Fenerbahce. Messina imho si è totalmente rimbambito in USA, mentre invece Zele ha costruito una gran bella squadra.

Clamoroso a Barcellona. I campioni di Francia del Nanterre battono il Barcellona in Catalogna per 71 a 67.


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Novembre 2013)

Serata avara di soddisfazioni per le italiane. Siena perde incredibilmente contro lo Zielona Gora (imho la squadra più scarsa di questa Eurolega) per 73 a 65, mentre Milano cade a Madrid contro un gran Real, guidato dal trio Mirotic, Rodriguez e Rudy, per 93 a 74.


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Novembre 2013)

Milano sbanca Bamberga. Gran vittoria in Germania per 76 a 62, contro una squadra che in casa in EL ne faceva 89 di media. In attacco siamo molto rivedibili, ma vedere difendere questa squadra è un piacere.


----------



## mandraghe (8 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Milano sbanca Bamberga. Gran vittoria in Germania per 76 a 62, contro una squadra che in casa in EL ne faceva 89 di media. In attacco siamo molto rivedibili, ma *vedere difendere questa squadra è un piacere*.



E finalmente direi...ci volevano i "senesi" per far sì che l'Olimpia cominciasse a difendere come si deve...


----------



## Frikez (8 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Milano sbanca Bamberga. Gran vittoria in Germania per 76 a 62, contro una squadra che in casa in EL ne faceva 89 di media. In attacco siamo molto rivedibili, ma vedere difendere questa squadra è un piacere.



Guarda come salta sul carro ora che le cose iniziano a funzionare


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Guarda come salta sul carro ora che le cose iniziano a funzionare



Io ci ero già


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Novembre 2013)

Siena perde in casa (si fa per dire....) contro l'Olympiacos 70 a 62, ma tutto sommato, dopo essere partita molto male, ha tenuto botta arrivando anche ad avere la palla del -2 a 5'' dalla fine. Ora però i toscani sono ultimi in classifica con 4 sconfitte su 4 partite.


----------



## Frikez (9 Novembre 2013)

Si gode per Siena


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Novembre 2013)

Siena vince a Malaga con un incredibile canestro alla "Dirk" di Viggiano allo scadere. Siena conquista cosi la prima W stagionale in EL e agguanta lo Zielona Gora. Video del buzzer beater di Viggiano:






Milano invece batte 83 a 72 lo Strasburgo (che squadra penosa...) ma fatica più del previsto. Obiettivamente non una grandissima prestazione, ma questi 2 punti valgono oro ed infatti ora Milano in classifica ha agguantato l'Efes al secondo posto con 6 punti. Efes che incontrerà settimana prossima in casa.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Novembre 2013)

L'Olimpia batte l'Efes 77-73. Ottima la prova di Langford (22 punti). Oramai è fatta per passaggio alle TOP 16.


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Novembre 2013)

Appena su Euroleague caricano la partita, se riesco faccio uno screen di Galliani sulla tripla di Langford del 65 a 62 Olimpia  Comunque questa è una squadra che ha delle palle quadrate, poche storie.


----------



## smallball (23 Novembre 2013)

Banchi ha trasmesso gli attributi giusti....stamattina ho visto partire il pullmann dei turchi verso l'aeroporto,parevano abbacchiati


----------



## mandraghe (23 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Comunque questa è una squadra che ha delle palle quadrate, poche storie.



Si spera prima o poi di vederle pure in campionato...perchè in serie A le uniche palle che vedo sono le mie che cascano in terra...ok l'Eurolega, ma l'obiettivo primario mi pare debba essere scalzare Siena e (ma questo è un mio sogno ) possibilmente sfasciare Hackett quando ci sarà il rendez-vous con Siena


----------



## Frikez (23 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Comunque questa è una squadra che ha delle palle quadrate, poche storie.



Come i Bad Boys di Detroit?


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Si spera prima o poi di vederle pure in campionato...perchè in serie A le uniche palle che vedo sono le mie che cascano in terra...ok l'Eurolega, ma l'obiettivo primario mi pare debba essere scalzare Siena e (ma questo è un mio sogno ) possibilmente sfasciare Hackett quando ci sarà il rendez-vous con Siena



Sfasciare Hackett è un MUST 

Io credo che in questa prima parte ci si stia concentrando (non so se a torto o a ragione) più sull'EL, perché l'obiettivo primario sono le TOP 16 e il rinnovo della licenza triennale, che può avvenire solo con i risultati (anche se avere Re Giorgio è una garanzia economica mica da ridere e di questo lo zio Bertomeu ne conta). 

In campionato secondo sta giocando anche il fatto di non avere tantissimo tempo per preparare le partite. Ad esempio domani, e non lunedi, siamo già in campo contro Reggio Emilia, che è un avversario ostico. Certo, non bisogna però snobbare troppo la prima parte di campionato per due motivi, 1) perché comunque le altre c'è il rischio che possano "scappare" o comunque prendere un vantaggio considerevole che poi sarà difficile da recuperare e 2) perché comunque ci si deve qualificare alle Final 8 di Coppa Italia, che non mi spiacerebbe vincere dopo quasi venti anni di nulla assoluto.

Comunque ieri bene l'atteggiamento dopo quei due tecnici immondi, bene Banchi che con quel tecnico ha mandato un messaggio alla squadra del tipo "non siete soli", bene il Forum, caldo come non mai, e bene gli arbitri perché grazie a quei due tecnici immondi hanno svegliato i 6800 del Forum e di conseguenza la squadra, che nell'ultimo quarto ha letteralmente mangiato i birrai turchi dell'Efes (squadra con buon talento ma con zero cervello). Comunque c'è ancora tantissimo da lavorare, oltre che offensivamente c'è anche da fare tanto ma tanto lavoro in difesa e soprattutto sulla transizione difensiva, dove siamo penosi.


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Come i Bad Boys di Detroit?



Eh, magari 

Di certo non vinci una partita come quella di ieri se non ce le hai


----------



## mandraghe (23 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Sfasciare Hackett è un MUST
> 
> Io credo che in questa prima parte ci si stia concentrando (non so se a torto o a ragione) più sull'EL, perché l'obiettivo primario sono le TOP 16 e il rinnovo della licenza triennale, che può avvenire solo con i risultati (anche se avere Re Giorgio è una garanzia economica mica da ridere e di questo lo zio Bertomeu ne conta).
> 
> ...



Analisi che condivido in pieno: speriamo che i giocatori si siano accorti che senza li cojoni non vai da nessuna parte anche se hai tanto talento. Perchè ieri se non si incendiava l'ambiente, e qui Banchi (a differenza di Quell'altro....) ha fatto bene ad accendere la miccia, non si venceva e magari, come al solito, alla fine si inveiva contro i grigi, senza chiedersi se si era fatto di tutto per vincere: come accadeva spesso negli anni passati

PS: finora la decisione di puntare su Langford si sta rivelando una scelta vincente, anche se in estate non mi convinceva in pieno, contento di essermi sbagliato.


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Novembre 2013)

Ed ecco a voi un bel regalino


----------



## mandraghe (28 Novembre 2013)

Ma di Hackett che vuole tagliare la corda per avere una scorciatoia NBA ne vogliamo parlare? 

Ma quanto sta rosicando a vedere che pure Datome è in NBA?


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma di Hackett che vuole tagliare la corda per avere una scorciatoia NBA ne vogliamo parlare?
> 
> Ma quanto sta rosicando a vedere che pure Datome è in NBA?



Io da quel che ho potuto sapere da senesi ben informati posso dire che è il Minucci che vuole venderlo per fare cassa e non lui ad andarsene. Sembra che stavolta il vampiro non stia bluffando sui soldi.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Io da quel che ho potuto sapere da senesi ben informati posso dire che è il Minucci che vuole venderlo per fare cassa e non lui ad andarsene. Sembra che stavolta il vampiro non stia bluffando sui soldi.



Infatti mi pareva un po' strano che in estate avesse rifiutato il trasferimento per poi andarsene ora quando è diventato il leader assoluto...appunto l'unica spiegazione che mi ero dato era la sua voglia di andare in NBA...


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Novembre 2013)

Scazzottata mica da ridere tra Pops e Begic


----------



## mandraghe (29 Novembre 2013)

Bellissima rissa, poi la musichetta di sottofondo aggiunge quel tocco di ilarità appropriato


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Novembre 2013)

Credo di aver bestemmiato più stasera che in vita mia


----------



## tamba84 (30 Novembre 2013)

ho visto la gara del real su sky sport 2, che spettacolo di squadra ragazzi.. giovedì per Milano sarà durissima.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Credo di aver bestemmiato più stasera che in vita mia




Siamo in due.....ma come si fa??? come straca.ccccchio si fa??!!!!


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Dicembre 2013)

Milano batte a domicilio il Bamberg (oddio, si è giocato a Desio causa finale di X Factor al Forum) per 74 a 73 dopo una partita al cardiopalma e stacca il biglietto per le Top 16 con una giornata di anticipo. 

Siena invece, senza Hackett fermato da problemi all'anca, guida per 39' contro l'Olympiakos in un SEF chiuso al pubblico dopo la rissa di due giornate fa tra Oly e Gala, però poi Spanoulis decide che gli ellenici questa partita non la devono perdere ed infatti non la perdono. Per Siena non tutto è perduto però, perché basta battere in casa Malaga per qualificarsi alle Top 16. Ed occhio che alle Top 16 potremmo avere un girone con le due italiane insieme.


----------



## mandraghe (20 Dicembre 2013)

Nessuno ha celebrato la fine di un'era? 

Dubito che Siena si riaffaccerà alla prossima Eurolega...


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Dicembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Nessuno ha celebrato la fine di un'era?
> 
> Dubito che Siena si riaffaccerà alla prossima Eurolega...



Siena a fine anno, e lo dico con dispiacere perché certe cose non le auguro a nessuno, chiude. Non vedo altre alternative ad una cosa simile alla F o Treviso. Hackett ieri intervistato da Colnago ha fatto capire che era la sua ultima a Siena. A me il personaggio non piace proprio, ma ieri al suo microfono era quasi in lacrime. Rispetto per lui.


Questa la giocata di Granger che condanna e spedisce Siena in Eurocup:


----------



## Frikez (20 Dicembre 2013)

Milano già sicura del secondo posto, non male in vista della Top 16


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Milano già sicura del secondo posto, non male in vista della Top 16



Oddio, secondo me in vista delle Top 16 e di un'eventuale obiettivo Playoffs è un male, perché finisce nel girone più difficile:

● Group E:
(A1) Fenerbahce Ulker
(C1) Olympiacos Piraeus
(B2) EA7 Emporio Armani Milano
(D2) Lokomotiv Kuban / Laboral Kutxa
(A3) Barcelona
(C3) Unicaja Malaga
(B4) Anadolu Efes
(D4) Panathinaikos Athens / Laboral Kutxa

● Group F:
(B1) Real Madrid
(D1) Maccabi Tel Aviv
(A2) CSKA Moscow
(C2) Galatasaray Liv Hospital
(B3) Zalgiris Kaunas
(D3) Lokomotiv Kuban / Panathinaikos Athens
(A4) Partizan Belgrade
(C4) Bayern Munich

C'è anche da dire che alla fine della fiera se vuoi andare avanti prima o poi le avversarie più ostiche le devi affrontare.


----------



## mandraghe (20 Dicembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Siena a fine anno, e lo dico con dispiacere perché certe cose non le auguro a nessuno, chiude. Non vedo altre alternative ad una cosa simile alla F o Treviso. Hackett ieri intervistato da Colnago ha fatto capire che era la sua ultima a Siena. A me il personaggio non piace proprio, ma ieri al suo microfono era quasi in lacrime. Rispetto per lui.



Beh che Hackett abbia le palle si sa...se, come pare, arriva, bisogna vedere come si integrerà nel gioco di Milano, certo vedo molti mal di pancia, ma anche una certa curiosità nei tifosi, credo che pochi lo ameranno davvero, però certamente non lo disprezzeranno per l'impegno e la grinta...

Dell'Eurolega, un passaggio ai quarti sarebbe un obiettivo aggiuntivo, ciò che quest'anno importa è tornare ad alzare qualcosa sennò mi sa che il buon e paziente Giorgio si stufa...comunque in Europa mi sa che la Finale sarà tra Obradovic (e non il Fener) e il Real...


----------



## Van The Man (21 Dicembre 2013)

Più che il tiro di Granger, a condannare Siena è stata la tripla assurda di Toolson, tutto fuori equilibrio allo scadere dei 24". Diciamo che Siena era rimasta in corsa fino alla fine grazie a due canestri miracolosi di Viggiano contro Malaga e Zielona Gora, e nel momento decisivo la cosa le si è ritorta contro.
Comunque girone di Milano davvero infernale, ma per una squadra ambiziosa come l'Olimpia non ritengo sia necessariamente un male confrontarsi con quegli squadroni, soprattutto con l'ormai probabilissimissimo innesto di Hackett


----------



## Livestrong (21 Dicembre 2013)

Il girone di Milano lo vedo più equilibrato, possono qualificarsi primi come rimanere fuori. È meglio quel girone piuttosto che avere real e cska secondo me


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il girone di Milano lo vedo più equilibrato, possono qualificarsi primi come rimanere fuori. È meglio quel girone piuttosto che avere real e cska secondo me



No Luca, imho non è cosi. Qui hai tre squadre che sono sopra di te (anche se il Barça quest'anno l'ho visto maluccio) e altre tre a giocarsi il quarto posto (Efes, Milano e Panathinaikos), di là ne hai due decisamente più forti (con il Cska molto "MAH"), mentre con le altre ce la si può giocare. Il girone più equilibrato è l'altro, quello di Milano è di ferro.


----------



## Hell Krusty (2 Gennaio 2014)

Ma state vedendo lo scempio che stanno combinando gli arancioni ad Atene? PAO che difende a colpi di mitra e coltellate e non fischiano... Dall'altra parte del campo fischiano anche i sospiri...


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Gennaio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Ma state vedendo lo scempio che stanno combinando gli arancioni ad Atene? PAO che difende a colpi di mitra e coltellate e non fischiano... Dall'altra parte del campo fischiano anche i sospiri...



Niente di sorprendente, purtroppo contro le greche e ad OAKA è sempre così. C'è da dire che oggi abbiamo giocato proprio male, i nostri lunghi sono stati spazzati dai loro e Hackett è stato portato a scuola dal Diamante. Salvo solo Gentile anche se ha litigato col ferro dalla lunetta. Anche Langford non bene imho.

Vince il Panathinaikos 73 a 57 e questo è un brutto scarto in vista di un ipotetico passaggio del turno.

PS: Ah Antonis, devi soffrire.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Gennaio 2014)

Partitina di Spanoulis


----------



## Frikez (4 Gennaio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Partitina di Spanoulis



Lo amo


----------



## mandraghe (4 Gennaio 2014)

Fino a due anni fa gli preferivo Diamantidis, però queste ultime due stagioni e mezzo ha fatto qualcosa di eccezionale...


----------



## Hell Krusty (9 Gennaio 2014)

"Bel gesto" dell'MVP delle ultime 2 euroleghe Spanoulis, che sotto di 27 tira platealmente un pugno in faccia ad Hackett con gli arbitri che girano la testa dell'altra parte... Proprio un comportamento da campione...


----------



## Hell Krusty (9 Gennaio 2014)

Trentello ai Bicampioni d'Europa in carica... Not bad


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Gennaio 2014)

Una partita leggendaria. Un'Olimpia leggendaria. Orgoglioso di questa squadra.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Gennaio 2014)

dove posso trovare la replica?


----------



## smallball (10 Gennaio 2014)

Cerella immagine simbolo di una notte da leggenda


----------



## Hell Krusty (10 Gennaio 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> dove posso trovare la replica?


Sito euroleague


----------



## mandraghe (10 Gennaio 2014)

Non ho visto la partita ma quando ho visto il risultato non ci volevo credere, pensavo ad un errore...vuoi vedere che l'arrivo di DH ha davvero portato quella garra che ci mancava? alla partita con Siena l'ardua sentenza...

Certo ad oggi ha ragione il coach quando dice che già in estate aveva pensato ad una squadra con Hackett, per ora i fatti gli cosano, ora dobbiamo sfondare il buon Scariolo per dimostrargli che moltissime colpe delle debacle passate erano sue...


----------



## tamba84 (11 Gennaio 2014)

impresa di milano contro olimpiakos gran partita

mi è spiaciuto molto per siena, beffata all'ultimo,per me meritava di vincere, ma hanno sbagliato la partenza perdendone 3 di fila,mi pare,

io dico che quest'anno il titolo si veste di blanco, il real è uno spettacolo!


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Gennaio 2014)

Minuto 3.22, si vede un Galliani particolarmente ispirato


----------



## Frikez (17 Gennaio 2014)

Una fonte dal Forum mi segnala una calorosa accoglienza per Sergione


----------



## Van The Man (17 Gennaio 2014)

Olimpia che gioca 36 minuti ottimi, 4 osceni, ma ottiene un'altra vittoria di spessore contro il Laboral Kutxa Vitoria (83-76). Prova corale davvero buona, ma menzionerei Melli, davvero visibile la differenza senza di lui in campo


----------



## prebozzio (18 Gennaio 2014)

Insomma, già finito l'odio per DH?


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Gennaio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Insomma, già finito l'odio per DH?



Assolutamente no, io lo odio ancora. Poi forte è forte e ci ha fatto svoltare.


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Una fonte dal Forum mi segnala una calorosa accoglienza per Sergione


----------



## mandraghe (18 Gennaio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no, io lo odio ancora. Poi forte è forte e ci ha fatto svoltare.



Verissimo, ed è una cosa che non mi rende tanto fiero, vabbè si sopporta per il bene dell'Olimpia, eppoi come detto quando segna quello là esulto per il canestro l'Olimpia, non per lui...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Gennaio 2014)

boh,sarà che non sono un tifoso "sanguigno" ma solo un simpatizzante,ma a me hackett piace,e non potrei che essere felice che sia da noi


----------



## Hell Krusty (24 Gennaio 2014)

No dai.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Gennaio 2014)

non ci credo 


certo se si sbagliava qualche libero in meno....


----------



## smallball (24 Gennaio 2014)

Planinic pazzesco,clamoroso,incredibile


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Gennaio 2014)

Che inculata clamorosa. Questa è una mazzata terribile in ottica quarti di finale.


----------



## smallball (24 Gennaio 2014)

per i quarti non e' compromesso nulla


----------



## Jaqen (24 Gennaio 2014)

Incredibile


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Gennaio 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> per i quarti non e' compromesso nulla



Vero, però ora non puoi sbagliarne una quanto meno in casa, considerando che in quel campo, per me, le "grandi" ci passeranno tutte quante. Per dire, contro l'Efes ad Istanbul ci ha vinto pure Malaga.


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque riguardando la tripla di Planinic si evince di come gli arbitri devono morire (scusa [MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] ). C'è un'invasione clamorosa di Gonlum che a norma di regolamento avrebbe dovuto comportare la ripetizione del tiro libero. Va bé non sarebbe cambiato nulla


----------



## smallball (24 Gennaio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Comunque riguardando la tripla di Planinic si evince di come gli arbitri devono morire (scusa [MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] ). C'è un'invasione clamorosa di Gonlum che a norma di regolamento avrebbe dovuto comportare la ripetizione del tiro libero. Va bé non sarebbe cambiato nulla


fammi fare i debiti scongiuri.....


----------



## Frikez (24 Gennaio 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> per i quarti non e' compromesso nulla



Resteranno fuori per questa sconfitta


----------



## mandraghe (25 Gennaio 2014)

Se dovessi esprimermi sulla sculata di ieri la frase dovrebbe essere tutta asterischi...però non credo alla sfiga è andata bene a loro ma comunque sono ottimista: un mese fa, specie dopo Roma e Cantù, non mai avrei creduto di giocarcela alla pari con le squadre europee...


----------



## Hell Krusty (30 Gennaio 2014)

Ok si è capito chi deve vincere stasera... Dopo 15 minuti Melli e Wallace 4 falli a testa, quasi tutti inventati...


----------



## Hell Krusty (30 Gennaio 2014)

Anche il quinto di Melli non c'era, era una stoppata buona, palla piena...


----------



## Hell Krusty (30 Gennaio 2014)

Grandiosa vittoria 90-85!!! Al Forum non si passa!!!


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Gennaio 2014)

Io nelle turche ci cago ed oggi anche l'Olimpia ci ha cacato 

Grandissima prova!


----------



## prebozzio (31 Gennaio 2014)

Ottimo successo per la Montepaschi Milano


----------



## mandraghe (31 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque le partite decisive nel girone saranno le 2 con Malaga, il ritorno con Scariolo e al limite la gara interna contro Fottisi


----------



## Frikez (18 Febbraio 2014)

Ma il tossico sotto Sergione come lo vedete?


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma il tossico sotto Sergione come lo vedete?



Se quando era allenato da Phil Jackson si faceva di crack non oso pensare di cosa si farà dopo un paio di allenamenti con Sergio "El Caudillo" Scariolo


----------



## Kurt91 (21 Febbraio 2014)

Gran vittoria ieri di Milano che batte Malaga 70 a 59 con un super Langford da 29 punti.

Eurolega ridicola che sceglie come match of the day un triste Partizan-Galatasaray e non il derby greco tra Panathinaikos ed Olympiakos, vinto dai verdi 66 a 62.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Febbraio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Gran vittoria ieri di Milano che batte Malaga 70 a 59 con un super Langford da 29 punti.
> 
> Eurolega ridicola che sceglie come match of the day un triste Partizan-Galatasaray e non il derby greco tra Panathinaikos ed Olympiakos, vinto dai verdi 66 a 62.



Ora bisogna vincere col Pana in casa ed almeno una delle 2 trasferte spagnole...certo senza quel mer.dosissimo tiro da tre a quest'ora saremmo in carrozza, mannaggia!


----------



## Hell Krusty (22 Febbraio 2014)




----------



## mandraghe (27 Febbraio 2014)

Partita decisiva col Pana...una sola cosa: doppia v, doppia v!

A simple question: chissà che accoglienza ci sarà per Fottisi


----------



## Hell Krusty (27 Febbraio 2014)

BRUNITO CERELLA! Però ***** i liberi! Troppa sofferenza nel finale dovuta alla paura di essere rimontati. Comunque al Forum non si passa!


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Febbraio 2014)

Io avrei una salute da salvaguardare....

Nell'ultimo minuto si è vista tutta l'inesperienza nostra e l'esperienza loro. Peccato non aver ribaltato la differenza canestri. Dopo il primo tempo ci speravo, ma non era facile e si è visto. Comunque sono molto contento, grandissima vittoria e ora sotto con la prossima al Pireo!


----------



## Frikez (27 Febbraio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Io avrei una salute da salvaguardare....
> 
> Nell'ultimo minuto si è vista tutta l'inesperienza nostra e l'esperienza loro. Peccato non aver ribaltato la differenza canestri. Dopo il primo tempo ci speravo, ma non era facile e si è visto. Comunque sono molto contento, grandissima vittoria e ora sotto con la prossima al Pireo!



Tanto alla fine sarà decisivo il buzzer beater di Planicic, mica la differenza canestri


----------



## mandraghe (28 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Tanto alla fine sarà decisivo il buzzer beater di Planicic, mica la differenza canestri



tiè 








Si è vinto con tanta sofferenza finale, ma l'importante è la doppia v, peccato che don Sergio abbia perso in casa rilanciando Malaga...e comunque il buzzer beater a Planinic e all'Efes glielo restituiremo con interessi sodomizzatori quando vengono al forum


----------



## Hell Krusty (6 Marzo 2014)

Nonostante uno dei peggiori arbitraggi degli ultimi anni l'Olimpia espugna il Pireo!!! Grandi!!!


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Marzo 2014)

Che cuore. Che emozioni. Che squadra fantastica che è questa! Grazie a tutti i ragazzi! Davvero.

PS: [MENTION=13]Van The Man[/MENTION] vogliamo il comunicato!


----------



## Frikez (6 Marzo 2014)

I tifosi ora contesteranno di nuovo, alla prima sconfitta in campionato


----------



## smallball (7 Marzo 2014)

chapeau,poco da aggiungere


----------



## mandraghe (13 Marzo 2014)

Ritorno contro Vitoria, se vinciamo mettiamo una bella ipoteca sul secondo posto, peccato non ci sia Lamar tra i baschi..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Marzo 2014)

siamo a 4 W consecutive?


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Marzo 2014)

Gran vittoria in quel di Vitoria contro il Baskonia. Partita mai in discussione nonostante un piccolo black-out dopo il largo vantaggio iniziale. Ora siamo messi bene in ottica passaggio del turno ed anche secondo posto, ma come detto da Banchi pensiamo prima a qualificarci definitivamente. Prossima partita fondamentale contro l'Efes in casa, per vendicare l'inchiappettata dell'andata e mettere una seria ipoteca per il passaggio ai quarti.


----------



## mandraghe (14 Marzo 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Gran vittoria in quel di Vitoria contro il Baskonia. Partita mai in discussione nonostante un piccolo black-out dopo il largo vantaggio iniziale. Ora siamo messi bene in ottica passaggio del turno ed anche secondo posto, ma come detto da Banchi pensiamo prima a qualificarci definitivamente. Prossima partita fondamentale contro l'Efes in casa, per vendicare l'inchiappettata dell'andata e mettere una seria ipoteca per il passaggio ai quarti.



Beh inoltre la sconfitta del Malaga ci avvantaggia assai, oggi lil Barça asfalta L'OLY, quindi: vincendo la prossima direi che possiamo pure permetterci di perdere a Malaga, non credo che gli spagnoli ci recuperino le due gare di svantaggio.

I giocatori dovrebbero comunque smetterla di avere certi atteggiamenti che riscaldano l'ambiente fuori casa facendo resuscitare squadre già sconfitte (Langford a Reggio e Gentile e DH ieri). Però forse è un effetto della cattiveria con cui giochiamo, e allora va bene...però moderazione...

Ps: Il Bayern batte a sorpresa il Real...anticipo della batosta che la squadra di football prenderà in CL...

comunque la classifica è allegra, e non ci avrei mai e poi mai creduto:

Barcellona 9-0; MILANO 7-3; Fenerbahce, Malaga 5-5; Panathinaikos, Olympiacos 4-5; Efes 2-7; Vitoria 2-8.


----------



## Frikez (14 Marzo 2014)

Il bello è che qualcuno si lamentava del sorteggio 
[MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] vai a prendere i biglietti per la F4 finché sei in tempo


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il bello è che qualcuno si lamentava del sorteggio
> [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] vai a prendere i biglietti per la F4 finché sei in tempo



Bé il girone non è affatto semplice. Vero che le greche e il Fenerbahce stanno avendo dei problemi, però all'inizio non era preventivabile. 
Per i biglietti se mi presto 250 euro posso anche prenderli


----------



## Frikez (16 Marzo 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Bé il girone non è affatto semplice. Vero che le greche e il Fenerbahce stanno avendo dei problemi, però all'inizio non era preventivabile.
> Per i biglietti se mi presto 250 euro posso anche prenderli



Bonifico va bene?


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Bonifico va bene?



Si, ti invio via MP le mie coordinate bancarie


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Marzo 2014)

Ieri grandissima vittoria, ottenuta però con qualche patema di troppo, dell'Olimpia contro l'Efes. Qualificazione ancora non matematica ma ormai quasi certa per i biancorossi.


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Marzo 2014)

E dopo 17 anni l'Olimpia torna a giocarsi i playoffs di Eurolega grazie alla vittoria dell'Olympiakos contro Malaga. Domani le Scarpette Rosse scenderanno in campo ad Istanbul contro il Fenerbahce, fondamentale vincere per blindare il secondo posto. Ma non sarà facile.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Marzo 2014)

bhè a quanto pare la qualificazione già ottenuta non ha minato la determinazione di questa squadra


----------



## smallball (29 Marzo 2014)

e certezza matematica del secondo posto nel girone


----------



## mandraghe (29 Marzo 2014)

La bravura di Obradovic come allenatore è inversamente proporzionale alla sua faccia di m....grande allenatore (o motivatore???) ma pessimo elemento, mai sopportate le sue cialtronerie a bordo campo. Imparasse un po' a perdere...


----------



## Frikez (2 Aprile 2014)

OMG


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Aprile 2014)




----------



## mandraghe (11 Aprile 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


>




Cambia poco in ottica PO tanto Real e CSKA pari sono 

Comunque siamo stati fortunelli ad affrontarli senza Vassily


----------



## Hell Krusty (11 Aprile 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Cambia poco in ottica PO tanto Real e CSKA pari sono
> 
> Comunque siamo stati fortunelli ad affrontarli senza Vassily



Vabbè all'andata c'era ma il nostro numero 7 è stato meglio del loro e si sono beccati il trentello...


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Aprile 2014)

Lo dico con grande dispiacere, ma Diamantidis è arrivato al capolinea. Ieri sembrava un giocatorino qualsiasi.


----------



## Frikez (11 Aprile 2014)

Vassilis 

Se l'avesse preso Milano facevo l'abbonamento


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Vassilis
> 
> Se l'avesse preso Milano facevo l'abbonamento



Ad inizio anno, quando era FA prima di rinnovare con i greci, è stato fatto un sondaggio. Appena hanno sentito quanto chiedeva sono scappati


----------



## mandraghe (11 Aprile 2014)

Comunque, uscendo un po' dal seminato, sti greci, mostruosi nel loro paese, appena mettono piede fuori perdono il 60% del loro valore...anche Papanikolaou non mi pare che stia facendo sfracelli al Barça, per tacere dell'amatissimo Fotsis e di Spanoulis nella NBA ecc., forse l'unico che ha mantenuto le attese, almeno negli ultimi anni, è stato Giovannone...(che mi sarebbe tanto piaciuto vedere quest'anno a Milano...)


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Aprile 2014)

Papanikolaou non sta facendo benissimo, però c'è da dire che al Barca c'è tantissima concorrenza e soprattutto sono molto molto profondi. Per cui ruotando tanta gente ha anche pochi minuti e soprattutto si prende anche poche responsabilità rispetto a quando era all'Oly perché non è la prima, né la seconda e manco la terza opzione.

Comunque ieri sono cominciati i playoffs di Eurolega. Prima partita Barcellona-Galatasaray, avvincente per 20 minuti grazie ad un Gala coriaceo e guidato da un sublime Arroyo. Lo stesso però si infortuna alla caviglia e non entra più in campo, spianando la strada al Barça che vince agevolmente 88 a 61.

Seconda partita, big match tra Real Madrid e Olympiakos. I blancos partono fortissimo ma un grandissimo Spanoulis riporta i greci sotto, poi però nel secondo tempo si scatena quel maiale di Rudy (fortissimo, ma scorrettissimo) e il Real prende un largo vantaggio e poi vince 88 a 71. Diverse storie tese tra i giocatori, da segnalare un bel faccia a faccia tra Rudy (maiale maledetto) e V-Span e un bel principio di rissa tra Giovannone e Petway.

Stasera la partitissima che Milano, ovviamente, _non vincerà mai e poi mai (cit.)_. Di Cska e PAO ci frega il giusto


----------



## mandraghe (16 Aprile 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Papanikolaou non sta facendo benissimo, però c'è da dire che al Barca c'è tantissima concorrenza e soprattutto sono molto molto profondi. Per cui ruotando tanta gente ha anche pochi minuti e soprattutto si prende anche poche responsabilità rispetto a quando era all'Oly perché non è la prima, né la seconda e manco la terza opzione.
> 
> Comunque ieri sono cominciati i playoffs di Eurolega. Prima partita Barcellona-Galatasaray, avvincente per 20 minuti grazie ad un Gala coriaceo e guidato da un sublime Arroyo. Lo stesso però si infortuna alla caviglia e non entra più in campo, spianando la strada al Barça che vince agevolmente 88 a 61.
> 
> ...



 

Sempre odiato a morte Fernandez, scorretto, vigliacco e coniglio...

Milano, no comment, perché avrebbi paura che gli porterebbi rogna...comunque se ripetiamo le ultime prestazioni, specie al forum...


----------



## O Animal (17 Aprile 2014)




----------



## Kurt91 (17 Aprile 2014)

Sconfitta che fa male, malissimo. Ammetto che dal nervoso, dalla delusione e amarezza ho faticato a prendere sonno stanotte, però è andata cosi. Vincere venerdi ora è obbligatorio se vogliamo mantenere accesa una minima speranza, però andare a vincere alla Mafia Arena è molto difficile. Non impossibile, ma difficile.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Aprile 2014)

Quello che temevo è accaduto, stessa identica situazione delle partite con Roma e con Sassari, troppa sicurezza e/o paura di vincere, ma stavolta è pure peggio, una partita dominata persa chissà perché...non me la sento di buttare la croce addosso a qualcuno, semplicemente è andata così...certo la delusione è tanta, ovvio che andare a vincere laggiù sarà complicato, ma non impossibile...certo prima si deve vincere domani.


----------



## Bioware (17 Aprile 2014)

Gestione dei falli indegna, liberi tirati da cane, serie praticamente già finita


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Aprile 2014)

un suicidio sportivo...incomprensibile...l'unica motivazione è che forse milano deve (ri)farsi le ossa in contesti del genere


----------



## smallball (17 Aprile 2014)

un suicidio incrdibile..senza parole


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Aprile 2014)

We are still alive, ma fa veramente male aver dominati 78 minuto su 85 minuti ed essere pari 1 a 1. Adesso, se siamo veramente più forti di loro, dobbiamo dimostrarlo a Tel Aviv. Ma non sarà per nulla semplice.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Aprile 2014)

Io ci credo invece, mi rifiuto di pensare che non si riesca a vincerne una laggiù, c'è troppa distanza tra le 2 squadre, ovviamente non sarà semplice, però non impossibile.


----------



## Frikez (21 Aprile 2014)

Milano sotto di 10 all'intervallo, la vedo dura..Hackett nel secondo quarto ha forzato troppo, gli altri sono scappati dopo un primo quarto equilibrato.


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Aprile 2014)

E niente, com'era prevedibile vincere là è dura. Domani gara 4, ovviamente si deve vincere per portare la serie a Milano ed avere un barlume di speranza in più, ma oggettivamente non sarà facile. Ho un grande rammarico per questa serie e cioè esserci arrivati con il nostro pacchetto esterni, il nostro vero punto di forza, al collasso. Senza Gentile e con Hackett (ha ancora problemi al tendine e ieri si è visto) e Langford al 50%. Comunque non è finita, questa squadra ha dimostrato di poter vincere con chiunque, per cui fino al 40' di gara 4 dobbiamo crederci.


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Aprile 2014)

E niente, come prevedibile si esce. Però lo si fa a testa alta, perché mai nessuno poteva augurarsi di giocarsi l'accesso alle F4. Grazie ragazzi, ora sotto con il campionato.


Passando alle altre, Barça e Maccabi le uniche qualificate, mentre Cska-Pana e Real-Oly giocheranno gara 5 che determinerà le altre due a staccare il pass per le F4 di Milano.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2014)

Maledetti e stramaledetti gli ultimi 2 minuti di gara 1.


----------



## James Watson (24 Aprile 2014)




----------



## Kurt91 (24 Aprile 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


>



Eh, a porcilandia solo questo vi è rimasto


----------



## Frikez (24 Aprile 2014)

Langford a fine anno saluta l'Italia


----------



## O Animal (25 Aprile 2014)

Diretta di gara 5 di Real Madrid - Olympiacos su Fox Sports 2, subito dopo la differita di CSKA e Panathinakos..


----------



## Frikez (25 Aprile 2014)

E' l'anno del Real in tutti gli sport


----------



## O Animal (26 Aprile 2014)

Il CSKA ha demolito il Panathinaikos... 74-44

Semifinali:
Barcellona-Real Madrid
Cska Mosca-Maccabi Tel Aviv

Non male il Clasico in Eurolega...


----------



## smallball (26 Aprile 2014)

io tifo x Messina,prima del suo approdo in una panchina NBA come head coach


----------



## Frikez (26 Aprile 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> io tifo x Messina,prima del suo approdo in una panchina NBA come head coach



Non ce lo vedo in NBA onestamente, soprattutto per i ritmi e gli allenamenti che durante la RS non esistono praticamente.


----------



## O Animal (6 Maggio 2014)

-10


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Maggio 2014)

Giovani, da oggi iniziano le F4. Alle ore 18 Maccabi-Cska e alle ore 21 "El Clasico" tra Barça e Real. Tutto in diretta ovviamente su FoxSports2, canale 213 del decoder Sky. Domenica invece alle ore 17 la più inutile delle finale, ovvero quella per il 3°/4° posto, mentre alle 20 la finalissima.


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Maggio 2014)

Incredibile incredibile e ancora incredibile vittoria dei Maccabei sul Cska. Russi avanti anche in doppia cifra ma nel finale la buttano completamente causa una persa sanguinosa di Khryapa (l'uomo che non ti aspetti) a 10" dalla fine che permette a Rice di concludere un lay up e dare ai gialli il +1. Questo è lo sport più bello del mondo.

PS: Messina comunque ci dovrebbe spiegare un paio di cosette.


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Maggio 2014)

El Clasico è finito per essere un'autentica mattanza. Vince il Real 100 a 62 con una grandissima prova balistica dell'attacco blancos, ma con una prova di forza davvero disarmante. Sono anni che seguo il basket europeo, ma una squadra cosi talentuosa non la ricordo. Forse il Panathinaikos delle annate 2009 e 2010 o il Maccabi del back-to-back. 

Finale quindi tra Real Madrid e Maccabi alle ore 20. Non ci dovrebbe essere partita, però la storia recente dell'Eurolega ci insegna che non sempre vince il più forte. Ma onestamente viene davvero difficile pensare che il Real, memore del suicidio dello scorso anno, sbagli anche questa volta.


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Maggio 2014)

*Le 5 migliori giocate delle semifinali*


----------



## Frikez (18 Maggio 2014)

Tutta Tel Aviv ringranzia Nicolò Melli


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Maggio 2014)

Fate santo quest'uomo!


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Maggio 2014)

Si continua -------> http://www.milanworld.net/eurolega-il-maccabi-tel-aviv-si-laurea-campione-deuropa-vt17704.html


----------

